# Home Maintenance Program - Ideas, Suggestions,



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Wow, thats amazing, but dont you think thats too many visits? I mean, thats 360 visits assuming 1 per client. Do you mind sharing that 80 point list? What is your average inspection time?


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

plazaman said:


> Wow, thats amazing, but dont you think thats too many visits? I mean, thats 360 visits assuming 1 per client. Do you mind sharing that 80 point list? What is your average inspection time?


I will answer the first question last.

I have 2 guys to do the inspections with me. We usually take 2 hours per site. I takes about 1/2 hour per report. We have all sites completed within 2 weeks of the month. 

I will track that list down tomorrow. Sean is going to send it to you.

I work only on rental properties. Once a month lets me stay updated on needed repairs of the property. Paint, broken windows, broken doors, water leaks (high priority). 

I know exactly when these things need to be addressed and when they can be put off. It lets me also keep ahead of damages caused by tenants that the HO needs to know about.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

*This is one of the first ad's I placed when I started offering these services.*

 This service is offered to rental property owners. We provide maintenance check-up services to your properties. You can stay ahead of unreported damages and progressive problems a tenant may not be aware of. These damages may start out as small problems that if left unchecked, can become major repairs in just a few weeks or months.

Let's examine a small problem a tenant may not make you aware of until it gets out of hand.
 
*A slow leak in a bathroom drain line.*

 If caught early enough it may be a $5.00 fix by replacing a worn out P-Trap. However, if left unchecked for weeks you may have to replace the entire vanity at $200.00+. If left unchecked for months, you may now have to replace flooring. That is now a major problem and will cost thousands of your dollars to repair.

We offer solutions to problems such as this with our monthly maintenance check-ups of your properties. When we perform our check-ups, we get in touch with you concerning the issues and work out if they are in need of immediate or progressive attention. 

In most cases our company can perform needed repairs. We can also advise you of what type of contractor will be required to perform repairs that are outside of our services. These contractors can be searched out by you or we can choose from our list of licensed, insured and qualified contractors.

Our list of items to be checked monthly are as follows:

1.) Water lines in to all toilets, sinks, showers and tubs.
2.) Drain lines out of all toilets, sinks, showers and tubs.
3.) All electrical outlets, light fixtures and switches.
4.) Interior paint in all rooms.
5.) Exterior Paint on home.
6.) Roofing, shingles, vents, metal roofing.
7.) All cabinetry, including handles, hinges and finishes.
8.) Underpinning on mobile homes.
9.) Condition of interior walls, such as sheetrock, for holes.
10.) Duct lines for HVAC.
11.) Under home insulation.
12.) Siding condition.
13.) Condition of all subfloors, and floor coverings.
14.) Condition of moldings and trim.
15.) Condition of windows, doors and door frames.
16.) Condition of all door knobs and locks.
17.) Vent line for range hood.
18.) Decks or stairs to entrance of home.
19.) Soffit and facia, all exterior trim.
20.) Condition of shower and tub surrounds.

Our home maintenance services occur on a monthly basis. We also offer these incentives as options.


1.) Exterior power wash once every 6 months.
2.) Monthly HVAC filter change.
3.) HVAC vent cleaning once every 6 months.
4.) Carpet steam cleaning once every 6 months.

Please call or email for our rates!


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

hey thanks for the list...


----------



## Vision Custom (Jan 13, 2009)

wizendwizard said:


> I will answer the first question last.
> 
> I have 2 guys to do the inspections with me. We usually take 2 hours per site. I takes about 1/2 hour per report. We have all sites completed within 2 weeks of the month.
> 
> I will track that list down tomorrow. Sean is going to send it to you.


Would you mind sharing that list with me? I am just about ready to launch a home maintenance division, and any help would be greatly appreciated.

I do a lot of work for property management companies, so this will hopefully add to my business with them and also provide more appealling angles with those I approach once I get things up and running.

Do you deal with any of these companies, or is it just HO's?

Thanks, Don


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

My Vision, would to have an dedicated truck on the road with stocked tools just for the maintenance division and a full time employee only for maintenance. 


Then again, I'm wondering..... is this whole setup even worth it? Or Should I concentrate on bigger ideas? 

I am shooting for the idea of 15 hours of labor, 1 Pressure Wash, 1 gutter cleaning, 1 initial home inspection. No materials Included. After doing the numbers, it seems a Flat Fee of $1500 seems reasonable for me, up to a certain Sq.ft Home.


----------



## Vision Custom (Jan 13, 2009)

plazaman said:


> My Vision, would to have an dedicated truck on the road with stocked tools just for the maintenance division and a full time employee only for maintenance.
> 
> 
> Then again, I'm wondering..... is this whole setup even worth it? Or Should I concentrate on bigger ideas?
> ...


 
I'm set up with a 14' trailer full of tools and misc. parts/supplies. I won't have anyone full time until it is a necessity.

I have a tiered system to provide different schedules and focus on different aspects in different homes, and my base price is +/-$1800.00, although I'm still sweaking it a bit.

I have a home inspection checklist as my guide, and it is very complete (54 pages), but I still have added a few things to it. I've also deleted some so it is not as redundant in some aspects. The paperwork, both description and contract, has alot of details for liability and clarity reasons.

Some material costs are included, like batteries for smoke detectors, furnace filters, cooler pads, etc.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

plazaman said:


> Then again, I'm wondering..... is this whole setup even worth it? Or Should I concentrate on bigger ideas?
> 
> I am shooting for the idea of 15 hours of labor, 1 Pressure Wash, 1 gutter cleaning, 1 initial home inspection. No materials Included. After doing the numbers, it seems a Flat Fee of $1500 seems reasonable for me, up to a certain Sq.ft Home.


Plaza, I'm going to place my numbers here for the month of January,2009. This was my highest month for the program so far. Just as an example. These numbers are only for Home Maintenance and related repairs and remodels for those addresses only. These figures are calcutated at my rates, I am not announcing those rates.

January, 2009 - 
Total sales (maintance plan) = $2550 (Per month division)
Total sales (repairs) = $8064.13
Total sales (related remodeling) = $14,843.57

Total materials = -$6,287.27
Total payroll = -$4,400.33
Total OH = -$1856.93

Total sales = $25,457.70
Total expenses = -$12,544.53

Total profit = $12,913.17

Now keep in mind, I don't get repair work or related remodeling every month. So normally the profit margin isn't that high but that does show the potential of this program.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

wizendwizard said:


> Plaza, I'm going to place my numbers here for the month of January,2009. This was my highest month for the program so far. Just as an example. These numbers are only for Home Maintenance and related repairs and remodels for those addresses only. These figures are calcutated at my rates, I am not announcing those rates.
> 
> January, 2009 -
> Total sales (maintance plan) = $2550 (Per month division)
> ...


im unclear about your numbers..lol could you explain? How many plans did you sell @ 2250?


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

plazaman said:


> im unclear about your numbers..lol could you explain? How many plans did you sell @ 2250?


 $2550, thats a breakdown. I charge $999.00 per year and set it under payments of $85.00 per month on average.

Some HO's will pay yearly all at once but very few. I set up the monthly payment plan with the forsight that they may need to use the rental money to pay the maintenace plan fee. 

That also alleviates the burden of high payment that they don't seem to justify as well as a monthly payment for some reason.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

So when you sign someone up @ $999, what do you offer them?


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

plazaman said:


> So when you sign someone up @ $999, what do you offer them?


 For $999.00 it is 12 months of the 80 point check-up/with report. Change HVAC filters, and vaccum out HVAC ducts.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Vision Custom said:


> I'm set up with a 14' trailer full of tools and misc. parts/supplies. I won't have anyone full time until it is a necessity.
> 
> I have a tiered system to provide different schedules and focus on different aspects in different homes, and my base price is +/-$1800.00, although I'm still sweaking it a bit.
> 
> ...



Don,

I would'nt hire anyone right away. I still have my current crew, I could always dispatch them for calls right now until the point where it is necessary for additional help. 

For the $1800 what do you offer?

I know it would seem right for me to ask you for that 54 page list, but could you PM me with an Asking price?




wizendwizard said:


> For $999.00 it is 12 months of the 80 point check-up/with report. Change HVAC filters, and vaccum out HVAC ducts.


From my understanding, no labor is included if repairs have to be made? How do you bill the labor out?


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

plazaman said:


> From my understanding, no labor is included if repairs have to be made? How do you bill the labor out?


 I don't quite get what you mean by "no labor is charged for repairs."
The $999.00 covers the check-up report and filter changes/duct cleaning.
Anything and I mean anything else is charged extra.

I go out, do the checkup. Write the report. Call HO. Anything that needs to be repaired immediately is discussed. Work order is written up/priced. HO signs and returns with payment.

Pricing is determined by what the job is, under normal circumstances I charge by T&M for smaller repairs and standard pricing for larger repairs or remodels.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

wizendwizard said:


> I don't quite get what you mean by "no labor is charged for repairs."
> The $999.00 covers the check-up report and filter changes/duct cleaning.
> Anything and I mean anything else is charged extra.
> 
> ...



Ok I understand now. Your lucky to get clients to buy in @ that. I wish i could push for something like that. I dont think my clients would buy that, for $999, they would want to see something in return, besides me showing up every month. High End Residential rental, yes, those landlords might think its worth it. The Average homeowner IMHO wouldn't think so. Im not knocking you, just in my neck of the woods, they would want to see something in return. 


Who do you primarily target? Homeowners or landlords?


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

plazaman said:


> Who do you primarily target? Homeowners or landlords?


Rental property owners. 

I have one customer that owns 16 properties in S.C. He lives in Washington State. This is why my customers go into this set up. 

They usually won't see their own properties for 2 to 5 years. 

His typical rental is between $875 and $1400.00 per month. Not exactly high end but definately not the slums.

On your side of that you could offer other services to the HO to ofset your pricing.

Example:
CAULK SINKS, SHOWER, TUBS, WINDOWS, DOORS 
CLEAN ALL SINK TRAPS 
FLUSH WATER HEATER 
SERVICE TOILETS 
SERVICE GARBAGE DISPOSAL 
ADJUST ALL DOORS AND HARDWARE 
CHECK ALL FIRE/CARBON MONOXIDE DETECTORS 
CLEAN A/C COILS 
GENERATE REPORT OF HOME CONDITION AND REPAIRS NEEDED INCLUDING PICTURES


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

I look @ it both ways.... Lets say my fee is $1500 per year or $125 per month. Some people would have a hard time paying $1500 upfront for service. And the ones that do, will make sure they get every last bit of work they paid for the $1,500, which i dont blame them for and id prefer to work that way..

Or... lets say if we do monthly, $125, i could very well see it will become a problem for sending that check out, for 1) Ahh, what the heck hes on the maintenance man, I'll pay him later, or easy to miss payments. Then it would become a hassle for me to try to collect my payments. 

Or i can offer Annually And biannually . I could have a clause stating with bi payments, no more than 50% of labor hours to be used until account is paid in full.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Rich - what I would consider for the monthly portion is setup direct billing where it is automatically paid via credit card or withdrawn from their checking account. Just don't forget that most banks will charge for that, so instead of 125 a month you charge 130, or you could charge 150 a month & for those that sign up annually you give them a two months free. Win - win


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

SLSTech said:


> Rich - what I would consider for the monthly portion is setup direct billing where it is automatically paid via credit card or withdrawn from their checking account. Just don't forget that most banks will charge for that, so instead of 125 a month you charge 130, or you could charge 150 a month & for those that sign up annually you give them a two months free. Win - win


Hey great idea. Does you bank offer this service or a separate service provider does the recurring billing?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

plazaman said:


> Hey great idea. Does you bank offer this service or a separate service provider does the recurring billing?


Most banks do, but you can also use other services like Paypal, other CC Processing services, etc...


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

SLSTech said:


> Most banks do, but you can also use other services like Paypal, other CC Processing services, etc...


Paypal is going to charge 2.9% on that monthly or 4% on yearly.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

plazaman said:


> Or... lets say if we do monthly, $125, i could very well see it will become a problem for sending that check out, for 1) Ahh, what the heck hes on the maintenance man, I'll pay him later, or easy to miss payments. Then it would become a hassle for me to try to collect my payments.


MM answering Phone} Hello,this is maintenance man speaking.

HO} Hi MM, this is Mrs. Johnson, I was wondering why you are so late doing my maintenance check-up this month.

MM} I'm sorry Mrs. Johnson, we seem to have had a miscommunication last month. I never received payment for services rendered. I assumed you no longer wished to have services.

HO} Oh, I'm soo sorry, we were on vacation and didn't send payment out.

MM} Well thats no problem. As soon as I receive payment for last month and this month I will have a serviceman out there...............

I've dealt with this situation a few times.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

wizendwizard said:


> MM answering Phone} Hello,this is maintenance man speaking.
> 
> HO} Hi MM, this is Mrs. Johnson, I was wondering why you are so late doing my maintenance check-up this month.
> 
> ...



Good one! What percentage of your business does Home Maintenance take up?


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

About 18%


----------



## Vision Custom (Jan 13, 2009)

plazaman said:


> Don,
> 
> For the $1800 what do you offer?
> 
> I know it would seem right for me to ask you for that 54 page list, but could you PM me with an Asking price?


 
Sorry it took so long to get back to you, I just got very busy!:clap:

My initial inspection will notate EVERYTHING about the property. I use the same technique for larger remodels and additions, I call it the Complete Home Evaluation, or CHE.

Interior and exterior, nothing is missed. Locations and makes of all elect, plumbing, HVAC, windows, doors, stucco, textures, walkways and conditions of, gate and wall locations, egress dimensions, smoke alarms, etc., and accurate measurements to match. Pics/video as well.

When this is complete, I know their house better than they do, and this is key. I can be in my office and describe things in their house they have to go check to see what I'm talking about. Trust, control and minimal mistakes from the get go. It can come in handy for false claims and liability issues. Also, if the house changes ownership, it almost guarantees your their new contractor.

From there we go to a variety of monthly, quarterly, bi-annually or yearly services. there is a lot to it, which is why I have been getting it set up for almost a year. I'm almost there.

I am kind of second guessing the monthly option though, it seems like a hard sell. The $1800 a base price for now, and is not fixed, because I am doing some test runs on my house, in-laws homes and seeing where I'm at after that. I'm trying to consolidate seven senarios into one, and then translate it to four set selections with appropriate pricing and schedules. Then I can determine my included labor and materials, and finally my add-ons.


----------



## renet (Nov 3, 2008)

This is one of the most fascinating posts I have read in a long time. Perhaps because I love marketing and taking ideas from conception to completion.

With that said: Who is going to be the 1st to write an "ebook course" and sell it on Clickbank and all over the web. Do webinars, seminars, go to meetings, etc... and make a nice bundle? 

I do think it would sell very well if marketed, packaged and priced correctly.

My opinion is a base price (for specific services and or hours) + an 
a la carte menu. The training course would start with a basic program that would be offered to:
commercial building owners
homeowners
landlords
property managers
etc..

Than, a list of a la cart items for each catagory. 

And, the contractor can certainly alter the program to his
clients needs, locale, demographics, etc... but this program
would give him something to start with.

Have fun


----------



## eagleandbaby (Oct 13, 2007)

wizendwizard said:


> *A slow leak in a bathroom drain line.*
> 
> If caught early enough it may be a $5.00 fix by replacing a worn out P-Trap.


Wizenwizard, 

Thanks for the very interesting info. I have a question about what you posted above. Who can replace a P-Trap for $5.00?


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

eagleandbaby said:


> Wizenwizard,
> 
> Thanks for the very interesting info. I have a question about what you posted above. Who can replace a P-Trap for $5.00?


Bob the Builder


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Vision Custom said:


> Sorry it took so long to get back to you, I just got very busy!:clap:
> 
> My initial inspection will notate EVERYTHING about the property. I use the same technique for larger remodels and additions, I call it the Complete Home Evaluation, or CHE.
> 
> ...




Thats a good thing! So if i understand correctly, you are preparing something like this:

http://www.inspectandbuy.com/Sample report residentiol house.pdf

and presenting to the home owner? complete with pics/video ? Or is the pic/video on for your reference? Are you basically making a floor plan for your reference complete with dimensions and fixture locations?

How long do you spend preparing this info? From the initial visit to the what ever else you conclude in your office? 

What are you currently offering for $1,800?


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

eagleandbaby said:


> wizenwizard,
> 
> thanks for the very interesting info. I have a question about what you posted above. Who can replace a p-trap for $5.00?


 a ho!


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

you Know, I like Visions idea for taking detailed pics/video / inspection of the entire home.


But i want to know the time invested if its actually worth it or,.... for about $285+ .... i could get a home inspection by a certified professional (not to say that he would know any more than us) 

Id get the report, he would go out and submit the report. Or do you think this whole 3rd party idea isnt worth it?


----------



## Vision Custom (Jan 13, 2009)

plazaman said:


> Thats a good thing! So if i understand correctly, you are preparing something like this:
> 
> 
> and presenting to the home owner? complete with pics/video ? Or is the pic/video on for your reference? Are you basically making a floor plan for your reference complete with dimensions and fixture locations?
> ...


 
Well, this 15 posts thing is a drag...


----------



## Vision Custom (Jan 13, 2009)

That link was a good example...


----------



## Vision Custom (Jan 13, 2009)

...of what I am doing...


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Plaza & others - I finally found it on JLC *http://tinyurl.com/yatlrg8*(free)


----------



## Vision Custom (Jan 13, 2009)

...and now I need a few posts to be able to PM you with more info...


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Vision - they don't take to kindly to those types of posts
http://rioranchosremodeler.com/small__important_items - is this the link you wanted to post


----------



## Vision Custom (Jan 13, 2009)

...as well as get my...


----------



## Vision Custom (Jan 13, 2009)

SLSTech said:


> Vision - they don't take to kindly to those types of posts
> - is this the link you wanted to post


No- I was going to pm him some info, and I could not even put up a post at all, so I had to take my site link off my sig to do anything.:blink: This is my site, so far...

Just trying to get up to the magic # to help supply some info. Thanks for the tip though. Not trying to self promote or tick anyone off...


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

SLSTech said:


> Plaza & others - I finally found it on JLC *http://tinyurl.com/yatlrg8*(free)


sls thanks for the link. is that something you subscribe to?


----------

